# Fiction based on Classical Music



## Des

I have just published an anthology by 21 different authors of Horror Stories based on Classical Music themes, including Scriabin's mysticism, Shostakovich's 14th Symphony, Satie piano music, Mahler's Songs for Dead Children, Chopin,s Grace Notes etc etc
http://classicalhorror.wordpress.com/


----------

